# Las Vegas / Elton John concert



## Doc

A few pics of our visit to Vegas last week.  Had a blast.   Elton John concert was fantastic.  Vegas was fun overall.   Not my cup of tea for the most part but I had a good time this trip.   Most fun was in Utah ...but that is for another thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

I saw all your pics on Facebook, doc.
Awesome!


----------

